# Turkey for Christmas!



## MV Owner (Oct 23, 2017)

Friends, 

I always cook turkey for Christmas here in the uk and this year is no different.  I always use a trusted supplier who offer a number of different breeds and for the past five years have gone for a 9kg Norfolk Black.

This year I wish to sample a different breed and have narrowed my choice down to either a Bourbon Red, Lavender or a Narragansett.  These are the only breeds available and are all free range organic.

I would be very appreciative indeed of anyone who has tasted any of these or better still tasted all three and could give their thoughts on the different tastes that each breed gives.

I am of course very thankful of any advice, however on this thread I would prefer to receive advice on the above only.

Many thanks



MV


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi there. I'm sorry I can't be of help but maybe someone else can. We have turkey here every Thanksgiving, but I've only had the huge breasted commercial turkey commonly found in every American grocery store.

Thank you for leading me to this subject..
Turkeys


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 23, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Hi there. I'm sorry I can't be of help but maybe someone else can. We have turkey here every Thanksgiving, but I've only had the huge breasted commercial turkey commonly found in every American grocery store.
> 
> Thank you for leading me to this subject..
> Turkeys


Same goes for Canada..The Great Canadian Utility


----------



## caseydog (Oct 24, 2017)

The breeds you are asking about fall under the "Heritage Breeds" label in the US, and they are getting very hard to find. There has been a push by some smaller farms to revive these breeds, but demand for them is just not strong. 

As I understand it, most turkeys here are broad-crested whites that have been bred to be big, fat, and have a lot of breast meat. They are also cheap, which makes them so popular. 

Hopefully someone here has experience with the Heritage breeds, but most of us have grown up eating the basic "utility" turkey. 

Good luck!

CD


----------

